# Bubble Cloner vs Dome and Tray



## MoNoXiDe (Dec 16, 2013)

I wanted to start a thread to see your specific way to clone. Tips techniques. Not sure if it should be posted here or propagation.  Feel free to move thread if necessary


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 16, 2013)

Super Simple Cloning


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 16, 2013)

:yeahthat:

its all in preference..Ive done many different ways and found that some strains clone better is different methods..but what ever your system of choice..*ozzydiodude *linked ya good:aok:

:bong:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Dec 18, 2013)

Bubble cloner all the way


----------



## DrFever (Dec 18, 2013)

IMO even with a bubble cloner  for best results a dome should be used  i prefer the old  style cloning  with trays and dome   with a bubbler  many things can go awol in a hurry    water temps , loss of water  ph fluctuations  loss of electricity
 and also space  can't imagine  having  700 plus clones  in bubblers  just out of curiosity  how much  room would a person need ???? and what would the overall cost be in extra electricity


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 18, 2013)

I have had my best results with the bubble cloner  If I was running a commercial grow with hundreds of clones at a time then I would probably do something different but for a small grow I wouldn't take anything for my bubble cloner, unless its an EZ-cloner


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Dec 18, 2013)

Bubble cloner easily hands down IMO 

:aok:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 18, 2013)

*My tips for successful rooting:* 2 sets of lights, 1, 3000k (floro) lighting that is just strong enough to keep the cuttings from dying, 2, 6500k (floro) light that is strong enough to give the clones 2500-3000 lum per sqft; Run the low level(3000k) light until the cuttings have significant amount of roots developed but not enough yet to transplant(usually about 10days), then turn on the "veg" lighting to engage the vegging growth process until the clones are ready to transplant(another 5-10days depending on the strain) My time frame is for the average strain that is relatively easy to clone; 

keep the cloning space/bubbler water at constant 76-80f(and not a degree higher);

clonex gel; clonex solution for feeding

*Method:* find branches along the lower parts of the plants that are thin enough to have soft branches but thick enough to be strong and sturdy, and are at least 5" long and have at least 3 leaf nodes below the crown of growth.
Cut off branches and place in cup of water until all cuttings are taken. Then take cuttings one at a time and remove all lower leaves from nodes accept the crown and 1-2 leaves below that. Pick the lowest node that has some stem below it and(using a clean, very sharp razor blade) cut it off 1cm below the node, on a 45 degree angle. Gently scrape down the stem from that lowest node to the end all the way around so that the outer(tougher) skin is removed, but not too much or too deep into the skin of the stem. Then dip the stem in the clonex gel up above the lowest node, and set aside for about 10minutes before putting into bubble cloner, or put in right away if going into rooting cubes. Snip in half the fronds of any larger leaves below the crown.

Only do one cutting at a time so that the open cut isn't exposed to the air any longer than needed to complete the process. Never touch the cut/skinned end of the stem to prevent contamination. Work in clean and well lit area so as to be efficient in the prepping process.

If using bubble cloner, don't keep opening the lid every day as that exposes the stems to light. Let them do their thing for 5 days before checking for roots.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Dec 19, 2013)

dome and tray, rapid rooters, clonex gel. after i cut them and put them in the dome. i wait 7 days to check for the first time. i choose 1 cut and pull it out of the RR plug. to see how they are progressing. i tag that clone and come back in another 7 days. check again. i'll run clones for as long as 28 days till i decide to toss them.


----------



## DrFever (Dec 19, 2013)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> I have had my best results with the bubble cloner  If I was running a commercial grow with hundreds of clones at a time then I would probably do something different but for a small grow I wouldn't take anything for my bubble cloner, unless its an EZ-cloner



It also depends i guess on your  style of growing  Deep water culture or soil  i can stick a tray of 72 near a  window and they will root  free of charge IMO there is no better advantage  its what gives you the best success percentage  a the end of the day.. It still takes   2 - 3 weeks to show roots  i think the fastest i ever saw roots  was in 6 days i was like holy crap.....  But again you want a abundance of  roots showing not just some string  in order for her to carry on and be ready for  transplant into next stage of growth also played with ph  and found the best ph  area was 6.0 - 6.2


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 19, 2013)

opinions....


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 6, 2014)

I sincerely hope everyone from here moves over to marijuana-culture when MarP shuts down. I think these debates and discussions are of great value to all of us as there is no one "right" way to do things but rather, the right way for you, and these discussions open up all of the knowledge for others to learn from


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 6, 2014)

:yeahthat::goodposting:


----------

